# If martial law were declared



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Would you continue to post on this or like forums?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

MAN, if martial law were declared, I do not think I would have time for internet. If I did use the internet, it would probably only to be used to check for new developments, news, etc...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It would probably be shut down. We'd have other concerns too.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I would. I'd post that martial law was declared, and then I'd say something insensitive about illegal aliens.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> It would probably be shut down. We'd have other concerns too.


That seems to be SOP these days with martial law in other countries. If this country declared martial law who thinks it won't happen?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if martial law is declared on a federal level posting here is going to be the least of our concerns. If the internet is still up & running which I doubt we'll all be looking for news and the forums will be heavily monitored by big brother. I think it would be wise to be very careful about what you post in such a situation. I would monitor the alternative news media but I doubt posting here would be a top priority. I have no doubt that if martial law were declared on the federal level all communications in this country would be shut down, cell towers shut down, landlines shut down, internet backbone shut down. Those with Ham radios would probably still be able to communicate but I suspect the government could probably jam those signals as well.

-Infidel


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hasn't it already been declared with the NSA recording your phone, computer, e-mail's etc. What difference would martial law make?? They have all the info they need right now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Hasn't it already been declared with the NSA recording your phone, computer, e-mail's etc. What difference would martial law make?? They have all the info they need right now.


Big difference. They are just listening now, martial law would give them full control over everyone and everthing. You can kiss the Constitution bye bye.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If martial law was declared one of the first things that they would do would gain control of communications and the flow of news. This site would be shutdown unless they kept it open in order to track down the people who would post on a site like this. I would not visit let alone post on a site like this.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

If martial law was in effect I wouldn’t be sitting here. I would have already withdrawn into my secondary location and be getting my news via radio. With this “president” I would not be surprised if he found a way to declare martial law before leaving office. Hey maybe he can figure a way to declare himself emperor for life and we could really be screwed. 

Well ok I am a bit off topic, sorry obumnuts…..


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

They will never declare martial law. They call it shelter in place now.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Good points, yet there is a lot that goes on with the internet that isn't social in nature. So it seem likely there would be internet operating on some level. I would expect to see blocking or censure of sites they deemed unacceptable or inflammatory. 

Yet I have a hunch that they would also want to gather intel on those living under martial law so they would leave the internet pretty much alone and simply observe. I suspect one could post to their hearts content and be perfectly fine doing so. That is until they said something that was deemed unacceptable. It would be a strange situation to say the least.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> If martial law was declared one of the first things that they would do would gain control of communications and the flow of news. This site would be shutdown unless they kept it open in order to track down the people who would post on a site like this. I would not visit let alone post on a site like this.


In all honesty, if you feel that way, you shouldn't be posting on this site right now. Once Martial Law is declared, they already know who you are and where you are. They knew that the moment you logged onto this site. You should now be figuring out how to network with like minded people or you should figure out how to reverse course and appear to be a good little subject.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I would. I'd post that martial law was declared, and then I'd say something insensitive about illegal aliens.


Luke 6 : 31

Also check this out:

Stare decisis | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"The chair is against the wall"
"John has a long mustache"


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Would you continue to post on this or like forums?


The gov cannot simply declare martial law. It/they must have a reason for it. If martial law were enacted it would be for a specific area or part of the country. Martial law can only be enacted if a sate of insurrection exits. And history has it that insurrections are local. Things don't work in government the way most people think they do. (In Theory) what 1/2 the gov wants to do-the other 1/2 doesn't. The Prez can only enact Martial law for a quick fix temporary effort, then congress takes over. The way the gov is still rigged no one or no branch of government can just blatantly enact martial law for simply wanting to. It doesn't work that way. If in any area where martial law is declared the gov has the right to shut down all communications in and out of the covered area.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Luke 6 : 31
> 
> Also check this out:
> 
> Stare decisis | LII / Legal Information Institute


Relax, I was referring to felony landings in Roswell.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old Seer said:


> The gov cannot simply declare martial law. It/they must have a reason for it. If martial law were enacted it would be for a specific area or part of the country. Martial law can only be enacted if a sate of insurrection exits. And history has it that insurrections are local. Things don't work in government the way most people think they do. (In Theory) what 1/2 the gov wants to do-the other 1/2 doesn't. The Prez can only enact Martial law for a quick fix temporary effort, then congress takes over. The way the gov is still rigged no one or no branch of government can just blatantly enact martial law for simply wanting to. It doesn't work that way. If in any area where martial law is declared the gov has the right to shut down all communications in and out of the covered area.


So it would be against the rules. We know he ALWAYS follows the rules.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If I could it would just be to wish everyone good luck in the coming times.

May your bullets hit there target, your hot sauce last a long time and tp last longer.

If martial law is declared than the shit has really hit the fan and either way I could give a southern fried **** what they want the people to do when it is. I'll be doing what I need to.






.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be to busy to post much . If it were still up and running I may from time to time but using a VPN and not from this sight.
A president like Obama can declare just about anything they want I would not count on any law protecting me from a King.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Relax, I was referring to felony landings in Roswell.


The same rules apply to them too. "It has been decided" by the current admin that our "guests" must be taken care of first before you can worry about you and your family. There is something out there called the language line. You should keep that number handy so you won't have to learn a whole mess of languages.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If martial law were declared I would be hitting the local stores for extra supplies, looking for high ground, secure shooting sites, getting supplies ready, prepping for the sthtf, contacting those I trust. If all that was taken care of then I would check the internet and trying to find out where politicians were holing up as they would be the ones responsible for all the crap going down. It would be time for them to pay the piper. I could tolerate minor looting for food, but not those that caused the STHTF getting away scott free.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I would be too busy. However, I'm not sure if we would need to worry about it as the Internet would be severely restricted. Sites like this would probably be the first to go.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

ekim said:


> If martial law were declared I would be hitting the local stores for extra supplies, looking for high ground, secure shooting sites, getting supplies ready, prepping for the sthtf, contacting those I trust. If all that was taken care of then I would check the internet and trying to find out where politicians were holing up as they would be the ones responsible for all the crap going down. It would be time for them to pay the piper. I could tolerate minor looting for food, but not those that caused the STHTF getting away scott free.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I will be seeking out any and all information available, especially that which has not been pasturized by our government. Web forums will likely be the only raw information available, until they shut it down.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

ekim said:


> If martial law were declared I would be hitting the local stores for extra supplies, looking for high ground, secure shooting sites, getting supplies ready, prepping for the sthtf, contacting those I trust. If all that was taken care of then I would check the internet and trying to find out where politicians were holing up as they would be the ones responsible for all the crap going down. It would be time for them to pay the piper. I could tolerate minor looting for food, but not those that caused the STHTF getting away scott free.


You should have the extra supplies and scouting accomplished before the SHTF, we refer to that as prepping here. Meaning preparation for forthcoming events.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> "The chair is against the wall"
> "John has a long mustache"


And the bugger is in the rue so lets all make burgoo&#8230;.. hehehe
::rambo::


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slippy said:


> "The chair is against the wall"
> "John has a long mustache"


this is Uncle Sam, with music, and the truth until dawn. Right now I've got a few words for some of our brothers and sisters in the occupied zone: "the chair is against the wall, the chair is against the wall", "john has a long mustache, john has a long mustache". It's twelve o'clock, American, another day closer to victory. And for all of you out there, on, or behind the line, this is your song. 
[the Battle Hymn of the Republic begins to play]


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> If I could it would just be to wish everyone good luck in the coming times.
> 
> May your bullets hit there target, your hot sauce last a long time and tp last longer.
> 
> ...


Darn Fuzzee that is an aspect I never thought of "what happens when the sheeple run out of tp" Some think anything less then 2 ply Charmin is roughing it.

I personally like things that have duel use so I buy the cheap Walmart brand that can double as a light sandpaper.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> So it would be against the rules. We know he ALWAYS follows the rules.


There's to many against him in congress to allow it. No president will abide by laws if they can get away with it--they've all done it. There are also state governments that won't allow it. There's enough republican enemies that would shut it down. That's my point in the post 1/2 the gov very seldom agrees with the other 1/2 and at some point congress will have to make a determination on it. The congress can repeal any executive order.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old Seer said:


> The congress can repeal any executive order.


And the last time congress repealed an executive order was ...................when?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Id Call meangreen for arty


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Id Call meangreen for arty


He is just next door.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Nope too busy shooting blue helmets.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Id Call meangreen for arty


HE coming your way danger close!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Congress has made itself basically non relevant they don't even deserve the 9% approval rating they have. All the departments like the EPA is actually doing the job Congress was designed for, but they were developed so that they could make decisions that may loose them votes. The Judicial system is just about as useless, they make rulings that are so vague that the are basically worthless. They ruled we have a 2nd amendment right, then go on to say it isn't unlimited to leave the ruling basically worth less in stead of just coming out and doing what they are supposed to do and say the 2nd amendment mean exactly what it says and if they want to change it they need to go by the way the Constitution set forth.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

alterego said:


> You should have the extra supplies and scouting accomplished before the SHTF, we refer to that as prepping here. Meaning preparation for forthcoming events.


I do prep, but you can never have to much. 2 is 1 and 1 is none! Get it when ,where and while you can.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Internet would be the last of my worries, if martial law were declared. Yes, the news is corrupted, and I believe a shutdown of sites like this would happen, but somewhere, that 12 year old that asks the tough questions, will "put skynet back online".
As for worrying about anything I have ever posted, I PROMISE you, this internet stuff is forever. Once you post something, it will be stored somewhere. And if you think the "man" can't open/access/read/interact/mingle on this site, you should think twice.
Now, do I feel that there is anything worth the Govt's time going on in this forum, Hell no. But, ask Leon about Gov't men knowing a little too much.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

One could pull the plug on the desktop, the batteries out of the laptop and the cell phone and simply go dark. How long will it be before somebody starts to wonder where is Johnny and what's he up to these days? Haven't seen hide nor hair of him since martial law was declared. If Johnny happens to be a person of interest, which I assume none of us are, he simply increased their interest in him by doing so.

On the other hand one could try to keep their life as normal, as possible under the circumstances. If one posts to forums and those forums are open then why quit posting? Besides if you are sheltering in place you will eventually run out of things to do. If I were stuck at home and behaving at some point I'd probably want the peeping toms to know I wasn't happy about being cooped up. Not that that would matter to them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If there was martial law declared (and yes I would not put that past the Obama Regime) the FIRST thing to be shut down would be the internet. Followed by legitimate news organizations like Fox News or CNSNews.
Heck, during the Obama closedown of the Washington War Memorials the traffic cams monitoring the streets near the Washington Mall and Arlington National Cemetary were "temporarily unavailable" even though ALL the other area cams were fully operational. If they would shut down traffic cams to hide protests by veterans from the public eye why would you think they would not shut down the internet?
Y'all did know that all internet traffic flows through Langley, Viginia, right? At least until the several million square foot data storage facility out in the western desert is completed. There is a reason for that.
Without shortwave or HAM there would be no way to know what would truly be happening.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> And the last time congress repealed an executive order was ...................when?


As far as I know, never. As long as executive orders remain within the bounds of reasonable they wouldn't need to be repealed. So far so good. Executive orders normally are for affairs within the government itself.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Internet would be the last of my worries, if martial law were declared. Yes, the news is corrupted, and I believe a shutdown of sites like this would happen, but somewhere, that 12 year old that asks the tough questions, will "put skynet back online".
> As for worrying about anything I have ever posted, I PROMISE you, this internet stuff is forever. Once you post something, it will be stored somewhere. And if you think the "man" can't open/access/read/interact/mingle on this site, you should think twice.
> Now, do I feel that there is anything worth the Govt's time going on in this forum, Hell no. But, ask Leon about Gov't men knowing a little too much.


I have no doubt this site is being scanned in a continuous bases. The public has a few options to gum up the works. If everyone (I don't recommend this for now) inserts in (insert key word here) each post everywhere on the net the(insert key word here) key words they're trolling for it'll be such an overload it'll paralyze their data operations and cause an inability to act. They' would have to take action on so many things it'll cause them to get it all wrong. The government floks don't realize (maybe they do and that's why they're extremely paranoid-no one is more paranoid then government people) is that ultimately the people are in charge and will win the day. History proves it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old Seer said:


> As far as I know, never. As long as executive orders remain within the bounds of reasonable they wouldn't need to be repealed. So far so good. Executive orders normally are for affairs within the government itself.


Have you ever read any of his executive orders? For starters you should check out Executive Order 13528. Martial Law could be instituted using this.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Old Seer said:


> I have no doubt this site is being scanned in a continuous bases. The public has a few options to gum up the works. If everyone (I don't recommend this for now) inserts in (insert key word here) each post everywhere on the net the(insert key word here) *key words they're trolling for it'll be such an overload it'll paralyze their data operations and cause an inability to act.*


If it was run by the same people who set up the healthcare web site maybe, but this is a common "feel better that they're incapable" myth. I'm not much for long explanations, so I'll just keep it simple; google can crawl the entire web multiple times in one day, and support inbound traffic without ever a hiccup. The NSA has access to an infrastructure that makes Google look like a garage operation.

Nuff said. Your data is out there, and you cannot cripple the system.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Poo on the NSA


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Old Seer said:


> As far as I know, never. As long as executive orders remain within the bounds of reasonable they wouldn't need to be repealed. So far so good. Executive orders normally are for affairs within the government itself.


Do you believe the stuff you post/ a true liberal or are you just trolling as you are told? Stop feeding the liberal troll.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The internet will be shut down as soon as it is no longer useful to the Agenda, so I am not worried about whether or not I will be able to post, here or anywhere else.

Martial law. You mean as situation where We, The People, are ruled by statutes and regulations that have absolutely nothing to do with constitutional law, where those uniformed enforcers, no matter at what political level of jurisdiction, are sporting the image of the federal flag, and contact with the citizen is no longer restrained by the Bill of Rights?

What if martial law were to be implemented by an office and never rescinded? What if the man in the executive position were shot before he rescinded the order, and no other person in that position rescinded it?

How is martial law rescinded? It is rescinded in three ways. The office to implement martial law (the executive position of either the federal or state governments) rescinds it, a sovereign nations invades, conquers and rescinds martial law, or the people of the nation under martial law condition rises up, retakes their nation, and rescinds martial law.

When the troops are taken off the streets, and the peace officers are replaced by law enforcement officers, it can be referred to as martial rule. Martial rule is a simmering version of martial law.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe they could declare martial law and shut the internet down. Yet I think for them to do so would be at best cross purpose with the intent of martial law which is to restore or maintain order and minimize loss of life or damage to infrastructure. 

There is a lot that happens on the internet that it crucial to the stability of the grid and infrastructure. Commerce for example relies heavily on the internet for communication. Think JIT, when the local grocer looses the internet they also loose their ability to order stock for the shelves. Power companies use it to monitor the power grid as do gas and water companies. 

If the reason martial law is imposed is as a measure or effort to minimize or curtail damage to the infrastructure or maintain control of a situation, they may in fact create or worsen the situation by shutting down the internet. I could see them blocking or taking down sites the felt were inflammatory or tended to incite. 

Martial law in cyberspace? it may be something that comes with a different yet similar set of rules as martial law in human space.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey NSA, I'll take a ham and cheese on rye. 

Ok, on my walk today I was thinking that I win an iPhone. Can't remove the battery. So I was thinking about a tin foil hat for my phone if martial law is ever declared. Maybe a pouch lines with foil.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope...no internet or cell in my little place in the woods...


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Have you ever read any of his executive orders? For starters you should check out Executive Order 13528. Martial Law could be instituted using this.


Yes it could, but congress can repeal it. Martial law will have serious consequences on the economy. The upper rich would really come unglued, and likewise stock holders. The prez doesn't have only congress to answer to. The president is the commander in Chief--true, but he doesn't own the military--the congress does. He is still subject to congress on how the military is handled.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

It's coming soon


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> If it was run by the same people who set up the healthcare web site maybe, but this is a common "feel better that they're incapable" myth. I'm not much for long explanations, so I'll just keep it simple; google can crawl the entire web multiple times in one day, and support inbound traffic without ever a hiccup. The NSA has access to an infrastructure that makes Google look like a garage operation.
> 
> Nuff said. Your data is out there, and you cannot cripple the system.


Yes but at the end of the day someone has to decide to take actions. Out of billions of emails and internet traffic how can a few people decide to arrest on an information overload.They would end up chasing 100 floks and finding nothing wrong with them. How can so few people decide who's who. OK,let's say the computer says inspect this list of people--- and the list has 20000 people, and 98% have no reason to be arrested or questioned. How do the deciders pick out the 2%. They're wasting their time. They have a potential of questioning 20000 in NY, 20000 in CO, 40000 in CA, 40000 in TX etc. They can't do it. It still takes people to ask the questions and make arrests. They don't have the man power or enough money to pay them if they did. They'll go broke looking for 1 or 2% of the total. The best way to defeat the process is--make it to spendy. 
here's an e-mail--From Barney---Hi Fred, We'll be going bomb to the dance with you and Wilma tonight. We'll bring allah the soda. From Fred back to Barney---righto barn, I'll be bringing explosive Jack Daniels, is that arab OK. Say barn --I have no intent to blowup anything. Har har har. I'll be seeing you at the terrorist camp. Oh,I forgot, we,re not terrorists, sorry about that. They can't handle a billion of those a day, and they,re 99.999% phoney. They'll be chasing legitimate people. The people win, hands down.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I might continue to post if for no other reason than to help spread/get info. More likely, I'd take to the airwaves with my shortwave.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nothing that the federal, state or local governments can do or say can lawfully affect our rights and responsibilities to remain a free and armed society. Our rights existed before and were the reason behind the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution. 

Let me make this very clear: My rights will never be suspended by any rule of law so long as I live and breathe. I am willing to die in support of my rights.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Old Seer said:


> They'll go broke looking for 1 or 2% of the total. The best way to defeat the process is--make it to spendy.
> here's an e-mail--From Barney---Hi Fred, We'll be going bomb to the dance with you and Wilma tonight. We'll bring allah the soda. From Fred back to Barney---righto barn, I'll be bringing explosive Jack Daniels, is that arab OK. Say barn --I have no intent to blowup anything. Har har har. I'll be seeing you at the terrorist camp. Oh,I forgot, we,re not terrorists, sorry about that. They can't handle a billion of those a day, and they,re 99.999% phoney. They'll be chasing legitimate people. The people win, hands down.


If it were really that easy to stall those who are out to remove your freedoms in the name of their own personal gains, then this forum wouldn't exist. The prepper movement wouldn't exist. Survivalists wouldn't exist. Because if it were that easy, it would be because we were up against buffoons. Some of them are, but you have to respect your enemy more than this implies or he'll surprise you one day.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Would you continue to post on this or like forums?


It all kind of depends. If there was a large natural disaster like California slides off into the ocean and they declare ML for "non-political" reasons, then I would probably post more. But if it is some sort of geo-political economic power grab then I'll disappear long before the commies get to the front door.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Old Seer said:


> I have no doubt this site is being scanned in a continuous bases. The public has a few options to gum up the works. If everyone (I don't recommend this for now) inserts in (insert key word here) each post everywhere on the net the(insert key word here) key words they're trolling for it'll be such an overload it'll paralyze their data operations and cause an inability to act. They' would have to take action on so many things it'll cause them to get it all wrong. The government floks don't realize (maybe they do and that's why they're extremely paranoid-no one is more paranoid then government people) is that ultimately the people are in charge and will win the day. History proves it.


Reminds me of the "hippies" in the 60's when the FBI was tapping phones. (Not that they do that anymore :wink They would start every conversation with several of the "code words" they were looking for. I would imagine it drove them crazy. 
It would probably work again, but only if many many people did it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Reminds me of the "hippies" in the 60's when the FBI was tapping phones. (Not that they do that anymore :wink They would start every conversation with several of the "code words" they were looking for. I would imagine it drove them crazy.
> It would probably work again, but only if many many people did it.


It wouldn't take many people in today's world just some smart Nerd that could create a software program that would infect computers just like some of the add ware programs or virus today that is probably in everyone's computer that would start spitting out random generated code words and sentences. The owners of the computers wouldn't even know what is happening since it wouldn't affect it's operation.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What would really drive them nuts is if we started sending triple encrypted messages based on "Under Fire" by Oliver North. This would use numbers to replace the letters, that when changed from letters back to numbers would lead to passages or words in the book.

I will place a simple single encryption in the near future and let you see what that looks like.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> What would really drive them nuts is if we started sending triple encrypted messages based on "Under Fire" by Oliver North. This would use numbers to replace the letters, that when changed from letters back to numbers would lead to passages or words in the book.
> 
> I will place a simple single encryption in the near future and let you see what that looks like.


Atthay ouldway ebay oolcay


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not THAT cool.......


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> It wouldn't take many people in today's world just some smart Nerd that could create a software program that would infect computers just like some of the add ware programs or virus today that is probably in everyone's computer that would start spitting out random generated code words and sentences. The owners of the computers wouldn't even know what is happening since it wouldn't affect it's operation.


One school full of 12 YO nerds could do more damage to powers-that-be than an army. It's funny to think of what they could do, really.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PaulS said:


> What would really drive them nuts is if we started sending triple encrypted messages based on "Under Fire" by Oliver North. This would use numbers to replace the letters, that when changed from letters back to numbers would lead to passages or words in the book.
> 
> I will place a simple single encryption in the near future and let you see what that looks like.


You wouldn't even have to do that. Just send a random string of letters and numbers. It's hard to crack something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

To keep the gov't regulators from prying open our posts, just keep mentioning dumb words like work, responsibility, family. Don't use any words like muslim, brotherhood, CHRISTMAS, prayer. 
Just remeber what my boss said about work computers, "Anything you put on the computer should be able to be viewed by your Grandma or you your boss". 
I don't know where the "database" for this site is, but I guarantee you that Big Brother can read every post and PM on this site. No one here is making threats, (except fistfighting!!), and no crazy conspiracies, but just be safe.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> You wouldn't even have to do that. Just send a random string of letters and numbers. It's hard to crack something that doesn't exist.


Yes, but it is easy to tell a random sequence too. The beauty of the triple encryption is that it looks at first glance like a message but the words don't add up to anything so they start over or try to decipher the words using different algorithms. Even if they do find the answer to the encryption they have to find the right book to finish the cypher.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I wouldn't have any more concern posting here if martial law was declared than I do now. I think most everyone here is already watched and targeted to some extent already by the government. Just as I chose not to discuss certain aspect of my prepping here now, that would stay the same if martial law was declared. I do agree with the other posts that if martial law is declared, about the last thing I will have time for is the internet.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Just testing out font color that matches the background. Searchable but not legible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The NSA or DHS likely has someone monitoring or participating on this website already.

By the way, while boating on the Atlantic over the Marianna Trench, all my guns and ammo fell overboard. Dangnabbit, I hate it when that happens...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if mentioning the Kenyan Usurper, the Illegal President Barack HUSSIEN Obama, the Puppet, will set off any alarms at NSA HQ?

Ooops! Gotta run! Black SUV just pulled up out front!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I wonder if mentioning the Kenyan Usurper, the Illegal President Barack HUSSIEN Obama, the Puppet, will set off any alarms at NSA HQ?
> 
> Ooops! Gotta run! Black SUV just pulled up out front!


They introduced him as the "African Son" and he didn't complain.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Number one answer given to judges by peeping toms as to why they were peeping through the neighbors window, concern about their neighbors safety.
So what the difference?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

So how many folks have a piece of tape over their computer camera now? Yes I will admit that I do - especially on bad hair days.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> So how many folks have a piece of tape over their computer camera now? Yes I will admit that I do - especially on bad hair days.


Mrs I,

The reference to bad hair days made me smile AND I immediately put some black tape over the computer camera.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> So how many folks have a piece of tape over their computer camera now? Yes I will admit that I do - especially on bad hair days.


My computer is so old it does not have a built in camera.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I use one of two desktops and the cameras are unplugged unless I leave the house. Then I plug them in and run software that saves the captured images to a web site and emails me copies.

The screen saver says, "You've been recorded, you might as well call 911 and give yourself up because if I find you before they do you won't be able to..."

I have never had any intruders but you never know...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Taped. If martial law was in effect yes, I would be using the net and posting on this and other forums. 
I figured they would immediately shut it down anyway, so we can't tell what is going on or warn others. But who knows?


----------

